# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Aυγά μυρμηγκιών

## armagedwn

Πέρσυ αγόρασα αυγά μυρμηγκιών από petshop τα οποία ήταν αποξηραμένα (σαν μικρά κουκούλια που τρίβονται στο χέρι). Τα διατηρώ στο ψυγείο (δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό) αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πώς δίνονται στα πουλιά και κυρίως δεν ξέρω αν το ότι είναι αποξηραμένα είναι φυσιολογικό και βέβαια αν η διατήρησή τους στο ψυγείο είναι η καταληλότερη.
Αν κάποιος ξέρει ας με διαφωτίσει...

----------


## aeras

Τα ανακατεύεις στην αυγοτροφη, εγώ δεν τα έβαλα στο ψυγείο, κράτησαν 2 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα

----------


## Θοδωρής

τι ποσοτητα μπαινει σε ενα κιλο αυγοτροφης περιπου ?
Φανταζομαι τα δινουμε κατα την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης και στην αναπτηξη των νεοσων

----------


## armagedwn

> Τα ανακατεύεις στην αυγοτροφη, εγώ δεν τα έβαλα στο ψυγείο, κράτησαν 2 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα


Ναι, τα ανακατεύω στην αυγοτροφή. Δεν είδα ωστόσο μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό. Κι επίσης δεν ξέρω αν στην αποξηραμένη μορφή τους προσφέρουν κάτι στα πουλιά...Στο ψυγείο τα έβαλα σφραγισμένα προς αποφυγήν δυσάρεστων αποτελεσμάτων.

----------


## armagedwn

> τι ποσοτητα μπαινει σε ενα κιλο αυγοτροφης περιπου ?
> Φανταζομαι τα δινουμε κατα την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης και στην αναπτηξη των νεοσων


Δεν έχω ιδέα Θοδωρή. Εγώ ας πούμε ανακάτεψα μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού για το κουπάκι αυγοτροφής. Τα έδωσα και πριν την αναπαραγωγή και θα ξαναδοκιμάσω και τώρα με την αναμονή νεοσσών.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Για ποιο λόγο βάζετε αυγά μυρμιγκιών ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Βαλτε τα σε ξεχωριστη μικρη ταιστρα (οπως της αυγοθηκης ). Οσοι δεν χρησιμοποιουν σκουληκια της περιοδο αναπαραγωγης (για τα ιθαγενη), ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη πρωτεινης . Την περιοδο αυτη, θα δειτε και αλλη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βαλτε τα σε ξεχωριστη μικρη ταιστρα (οπως της αυγοθηκης ). Οσοι δεν χρησιμοποιουν σκουληκια της περιοδο αναπαραγωγης (για τα ιθαγενη), ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη πρωτεινης . Την περιοδο αυτη, θα δειτε και αλλη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια.


Αν δεν έχουν τίποτε απ αυτα Νίκο οι νεοσοί...τι θα γίνει ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Επειδη με ξαναρωτησες και δια ζωσης ...ο καθενας πραττει κατα συνειδηση . Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οι αναγκες των ιθαγενων (στη φυση ειναι δεδομενο και αναμφισβητητο), αλλα και στο μικροκοσμο της εκτροφης,  πρεπει να περιεχουν και υψηλο ποσοστο ζωικης πρωτεινης (οπως τα διαφορα σκουληκια η τα αυγα μυρμηγκιων). Δεν θα παω ρευμα σε οσα εχω μαθει και διαβασει απο πετυχημενους και καταξιωμενους ξενους εκτροφεις. Οποιος θελει, δοκιμαζει και με σκετους σπορους ..Ο Θεος μαζι του !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Επειδη με ξαναρωτησες και δια ζωσης ...ο καθενας πραττει κατα συνειδηση . Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οι αναγκες των ιθαγενων (στη φυση ειναι δεδομενο και αναμφισβητητο), αλλα και στο μικροκοσμο της εκτροφης,  πρεπει να περιεχουν και υψηλο ποσοστο ζωικης πρωτεινης (οπως τα διαφορα σκουληκια η τα αυγα μυρμηγκιων). Δεν θα παω ρευμα σε οσα εχω μαθει και διαβασει απο πετυχημενους και καταξιωμενους ξενους εκτροφεις. Οποιος θελει, δοκιμαζει και με σκετους σπορους ..Ο Θεος μαζι του !


Εννοείται πως δεν θα αμφισβητίσω τον κανόνα.

Αλλά.

Εγώ το δοκίμασα αυτό.

Στην τελευταία γέννα πέρσι ενός ζευγαριού μου ...οι γονείς δεν έτρωγαν αυγοτροφή με τίποτα (αν τσίμπησαν 2-3 φορες είναι ζήτημα)

Τα μικρά μεγάλωσαν κανονικά και χαίρουν άκρας υγείας μεχρι στιγμής βέβαια.

Ανοιξα και ένα thread κάποια στιγμή...  			 			 				*Καρδερίνα και πρωτείνη*Ακρη όμως δεν έβγαλα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Τι αλλο εδινες μωρε ..απο καποια τροφη -τροφες λαμβαναν πρωτεινη και απλα δεν το συνειδητοποιησες.
 Αυγο ? Μπροκολο ? Περιλα (Ω3 + πρωτεινη )

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι αλλο εδινες μωρε ..απο καποια τροφη -τροφες λαμβαναν πρωτεινη και απλα δεν το συνειδητοποιησες.
>  Αυγο ? Μπροκολο ? Περιλα (Ω3 + πρωτεινη )


Βρε σίγουρα...

Μου σφήριξε ο Μιχάλης (aeras) ...να βάλω ξεχωριστά σε αυγοθήκη σκέτη περίλα.

Εννοείται πως την τσάκιζαν.

Είπαμε συμφωνούμε.

Αλλά με είχε πιάσει άγχος μ΄ αυτή την πρωτείνη.

----------


## armagedwn

Η όποια πηγή πρωτεϊνης, από τη λιγοστή εμπειρία μου με τα εξωτικά, λαμβάνεται κυρίως κατά την περίοδο όχι τόσο της αναπαραγωγής, όσο όταν ταϊζουν νεοσσούς ( βέβαια το όλο έχει να κάνει και με το είδος). Τώρα το τί είδος πρωτεϊνης θα είναι, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα. Προσωπικά προτιμάω να προέρχεται από βρασμένο αυγό (μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχει λειτουργήσει θαυμάσια) ή και σπόρους (βλ. περίλλα) όταν λαμβάνονται τέτοιοι. Ωστόσο πειραματίζομαι και με άλλα πράγματα, όπως έντομα (αν και εφόσον τα δέχονται) και κατά προτίμηση συσκευασμένα και κατεψυγμένα για να αποφύγω την επικινδυνότητα σε μύκητες και βακτήρια των ζωντανών εντόμων που ποτέ κανείς δε μπορεί να ξέρει τις συνθήκες διαβίωσής τους. Ένα εξωτικό ας πούμε όπως τα ζεμπράκια (που έχω και μεγαλύτερη πείρα) ταϊζει επιτυχέστατα τους νεσσούς (πέραν των σπόρων) και με αυγό, και αυγοτροφή αλλά και λαχανικά και φρούτα που σε φάση εκτός αναπαραγωγής ίσως να μην αγγίζει καν. Τα αυγά των μηρμυγκιών (για να μην παρεκλίνουμε κι από το θέμα) είναι μια extra τροφή πρωτεϊνης και κυρίως για πουλιά που στη φύση τρέφονται με τερμίτες και τα αυγά τους ή σπανιότερα με απλά μυρμήγκια και τα αυγά τους. Η ένστασή μου αφορά περισσότερο στο κατά πόσον το αποξηραμένο αυγό μυρμηγκιού συνεχίζει να έχει τις πρωτεϊνες του φρέσκου (αν και εφόσον ληφθεί). Το Σ/Κ θα φροντίσω να προσθέσω στην αυγοτροφή των cordon bleu και αυγά μυρμηγκιών μιας και οι τυχόν νεοσσοί αναμένονται από βδομάδα. Επίσης θα προσθέσω και στα ζεμπράκια που ήδη ταϊζουν για να δω αν θα έχουν αποδοχή.

----------


## aeras

Σε ξεχωριστή ταΐστρα μόνο με αυγά μυρμηγκιών οι καρδερίνες που είχα ποτέ δεν έφαγαν, στο τρόπο  που κατάληξα να τα δίνω ήταν να τα τρίβω 4 με 5 πάνω στην αυγοτροφή σε κάθε αυγοθήκη ξεχωριστά.

----------


## PAIANAS

Σε ξεχωριστη ταιστρα , την περιοδο που ταιζαν, δεν εμενε τιποτα .

Λογω υψηλης τιμης, σταματησα να τα αγοραζω και συνεχιζω με βρασμενο αυγουλακι (και οποτε βρισκω φυτα με μελιγκρα) .

----------


## aeras

Μια χαρά κάνεις και η μελίγκρα δίνει χρώμα

----------


## armagedwn

> Σε ξεχωριστή ταΐστρα μόνο με αυγά μυρμηγκιών οι καρδερίνες που είχα ποτέ δεν έφαγαν, στο τρόπο  που κατάληξα να τα δίνω ήταν να τα τρίβω 4 με 5 πάνω στην αυγοτροφή σε κάθε αυγοθήκη ξεχωριστά.


Νομίζω ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος χορήγησής του είναι ακριβώς αυτός. Να τρίβεται σε αυγοτροφή. Επίσης η λήψη ή όχι από τα πουλιά νομίζω σε μεγάλο βαθμό έχει να κάνει με το είδος πουλιού και με το αν έχει μάθει από μικρό να τρώει τί. Ας πούμε οι major που έβγαλα φέτος είναι σχεδόν παμφάγες! Αλλά από όταν τα χώρισα από τους γονείς, τα τάιζα με ότι σπόρο έβρισκα! Σαφώς έχουν τις προτιμήσεις τους!

----------


## armagedwn

> Σε ξεχωριστη ταιστρα , την περιοδο που ταιζαν, δεν εμενε τιποτα .
> 
> Λογω υψηλης τιμης, σταματησα να τα αγοραζω και συνεχιζω με βρασμενο αυγουλακι (και οποτε βρισκω φυτα με μελιγκρα) .


(Και) με μελίγρα τάισα το Δημητράκη (το pekin robin μου) όταν ήταν ακόμα βρέφος ημερών. Πολύ καλή επιλογή αν και δύσκολη σα χορήγηση και σαφώς και εύρεση

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Χτεσινό πέρασμα μελίγκρας !!*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Βρε σίγουρα...
> 
> Μου σφήριξε ο Μιχάλης (aeras) ...να βάλω ξεχωριστά σε αυγοθήκη σκέτη περίλα.
> 
> Εννοείται πως την τσάκιζαν.
> 
> Είπαμε συμφωνούμε.
> 
> Αλλά με είχε πιάσει άγχος μ΄ αυτή την πρωτείνη.



Περίλα και φόνιο ανακατεμένα ακτύπητο δίδυμο για μεγαλύτερη πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης.

----------


## vag21

το βραστο αυγουλακι παντως ειναι διαχρονικο.

----------


## PAIANAS

Eμενα ο αγαπημενος μου σπορος (και εχει γραφτει κατα κορον στα φορουμς ), ειναι το chia .
Δυστυχως ομως και αυτος ακριβυνε αρκετα ..

http://www.clickatlife.gr/story.aspx?id=2294538

----------


## armagedwn

Πολύ καλό το chia Nίκο δυστυχώς όμως κανένα από τα εξωτικά μου δεν τον τρώει. Μόνο τα siskins!

----------

